# Penn 525 mag, original series



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

I am looking for Penn 525 mag USA reels. Any condition is fine. 
Reasonable prices please,
Thanks.


----------



## Suavea996 (May 16, 2020)

I have one never used with line ready to go. ack911lover at ya hoo. Let me know if you’re still interested.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I have several, let me know if you are still looking.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Drumrun, I have a buddy also looking for some 525s. If NJbruce as no interest, I call dibs on seconds


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Sure Diesel, I have plenty of them. How many does your friend need?


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

He needs at least one 10/10 mechanically. He works lacrosse and is playing Notre dame right now so I am monitoring forms for him. Not the best sport for spring fishing.

what are you looking to get for them?


----------

